# Ordered OPPP BDP 105d



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

I just ordered my new OPPO BDP 105D. It should be delivered later next week. I listen to allot of 2 channel music & want to take advantage of the SABRE32 Reference ES9018 DAC from ESS Technology included in the player. I want to try SACD/FLAC through xlr analog setup.

I also understand the 105d is a great pairing with myG oldenear Triton Ones.

Can't wait.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

What were you using before? If not an Oppo you will love the build quality! Congrats on the new addition!


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Yes, the Oppo is a great unit... I am sure you will love it!


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

I just sold my BDP 93 to make room for the 105D. So already a fan of OPPO. I bought the BDP 93 primarily for movies but lately have been listening to allot of 2 channel audio. I thought the 105d would be a great upgrade for the better stereo & 7 channel ESS DACS. 

I don't know allot about the Darby Video processing capability. I am very happy with my current Sony HW50ES projector & the projected 1080P image but will try Darby to see if it adds any improvement to the image. If there are any Darby users on this site let me know what you think of Darby processing & what settings your using?

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Dwight Angus said:


> I just sold my BDP 93 to make room for the 105D. So already a fan of OPPO. I bought the BDP 93 primarily for movies but lately have been listening to allot of 2 channel audio. I thought the 105d would be a great upgrade for the better stereo & 7 channel ESS DACS.
> 
> I don't know allot about the Darby Video processing capability. I am very happy with my current Sony HW50ES projector & the projected 1080P image but will try Darby to see if it adds any improvement to the image. If there are any Darby users on this site let me know what you think of Darby processing & what settings your using?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using HTShack


I have the Darby Darcet, and I love it. I think I have it set at 80%, but I am also projecting a 185" diagonal 2.35 image.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

I love my 103D. I'm sure you will definitely enjoy the 105D.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

Glad to hear you enjoy the Darby. From what I have read the larger the screen the bigger the benefit from using the Darby technology. I am using 140 inch 2.35 so I should see improvement compared to current image. 

I get the 105D in a couple of days. Can't wait. I will provide an review once I've had a chance to spend some time with it.

Appreciate your input

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

Glad you enjoy the 103d. Do you use Darby?

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

Just found out the 105d will be delivered today. Can't wait

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Dwight Angus said:


> Just found out the 105d will be delivered today. Can't wait
> 
> Sent from my iPad using HTShack


Congrats please share your impression.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

Finally got a chance to use the 105D. I wanted to hear some 2 channel SACD using xlr cables connected between the player & my Onkyo 5508 processor.

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

The audio was fantastic. The highs & mids were crystal clear with just enough bass to not overpower higher frequencies. I thought I was listening to a live performance. The ESS Sabre DAC is a significant step up from my previous player. I also sampled some of the demo tracks in DSD 64 DSF by David Elias. I just downloaded the tracks to my thumb drive & the 105D played it without hesitation. The player does not have MFI compatibility so will not work directly with IOS product. I have downloaded music from Apple music but need a lightning to HDMI cable to connect between the IPAD & the 105d. I will provide further comments when I get the proper cable.

I have not yet watched any video so I can't comment on the Darby video processor. So far I am very happy with the quality of the audio. I will provide feedback on the video side of things once I get a chance to watch a flick.

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

Watched a movie last night & kept adjusted Darby until I was happy with the result. I was happy with 35% but will continue to fine tune. The Blu ray image was excellent

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------

